# SINE Key Switches Area Won`t Move | SOLVED



## linkbekka (Sep 12, 2021)

Not quite a newbie...but struggling with this. SINE Orchestral Tools is an amazing free instrument.

I am using a Keystation 49 key controller. But I`m finding it impossible to move the brown key swirches into a usable area of the controller keyboard. I tried the drag method but it won`t move.

If I go to options and adjust, say, to c-1 or any other position the area stays where it is -- or jumps to c7 outside my keyboard area.

Please see the attached images. They might explain it better.

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 12, 2021)

Perhaps try redownloading it, it doesn't look like it's meant to and looks incomplete. You should have more keyswitches and be able to drag them using the 2 dots above them.


----------



## linkbekka (Sep 13, 2021)

Thanks. Only two instruments loaded into the Articulation List on the right -- so only two key switches required. Load more instrument types, get more key switches.

I`ve seen tutorial videos where the brown keys move with the mouse...but not for me.

I need to get them into a usable area of my 49 key controller. I can get them close, but then the play area of the keyboard shifts. If i drag the keyboard over the brown keys they don`t correspond with playable keys on the controller.

Very frustrating as without being able to switch between, say, major and minor articulations I can`t use these amazing instruments.


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 13, 2021)

Yes, must be frustrating. Have you tried double clicking on the main 'Full Orchestra' so that it loads them all at once? If I do that, I get all the keyswitches in the right place.


----------



## linkbekka (Sep 13, 2021)

Wow....I followed your suggestion and got the full range of key switches for the orchestra. But they were still outside the keyboard range.

Then the light bulb lit up in my dense brain...

I simple shifted down one octave on my controller....and, hey, presto...! The key switches are now playable. 

Huge thanks for the prod in the right direction.


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 13, 2021)

Glad you got it sorted, enjoy!


----------

